# Getting everything in focus in Macro



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

Hi everyone 
I just got a set of extension tubes, and am trying to shoot in macro. (Btw for some reason the tube package doesnt name the manufacturer, only that it's from China! Dunno why they make it anonymous brrrr!). I find it really hard to hold still enough and to focus correctly, I should take Yustr's advice and get focusing rails (that was the name of the thingy wasnt it?) when I get some money saved up. I need to buy some kind of lighting apparatus too, as my 4-5.6 F lenses make everything so dark. After shifting about a lot and trying different breathing styles, I managed to get a pic in which the subject is atleast recognizable.:nonono: (Apologies to any plane fans.) But its still a terrible pic, as you can see below:


The tail end of the plane is really blurred, (not worried about the tail and wing being cut off, I knew they would be cut off hehe), so how do I get everything in focus? A very small aperture alone wouldnt be sufficient would it? (The camera didnt let me go smaller than f16, dunno why. Have to check that out too). Looking for advice so please do send replies. 

Oh um am curious how people take pics of butterflies and stuff like that, surely they cant be carrying tripods or focus rails around ready to plop them down at a moment's notice? Rock solid hands maybe?


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Can you tell me which lens and camera you are using?


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

My camera is a Nikon D40 sir. And the lens I used for the pic is a Nikkor 55-200mm f4-5.6 G lens sir. With my 18-55mm lens I have to get in very close to the subject so I am trying the longer lens.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Buc,

Your first purchase should be a tripod. There's no way you'll be able to hand hold a macro shot with your lens - F4 is simply too slow unless you flood the subject with lots of light which may create unacceptable shadows.

Also recall that wide open (F4 in your case) the depth of focus is very narrow and is even more so in macro. So you'll want to stop down the lens as much as you can (F16 or F22). But that may mean an exposure of many seconds duration. Your camera will probably only have settings up to a few secords. That might not be sufficient - so the second thing you need to buy is a remote shutter release. Example 

With these things in hand, compose the shot, set the camera to manual mode for focus and exposure, set the shutter to "bulb", focus the camera knowing that the depth of focus will be very limited even stopped all the way down, press the remote to open the shutter, press it again some seconds later to close the shutter (or however the unit you buy is made to work). Check you result and add or subtract time to get a correct exposure. 

Experiment - that's what the delete key is for.


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

Yes sir, I'll buy a tripod next. My D40 can go upto a 30 sec exposure, and there is a bulb option too but I never tried that, have to check the manual about setting it. Thank you for the link sir, I'll get a remote too, it doesnt seem to be too costly. Yes sir, I am experimenting a bit now hehe, and I have deleted what feels like a million shots. Thank you for explaining about the depth of field and about how to work with the remote. 

Now to save up money for a tripod and buy one as soon as I can. *touch wood*


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Ok a couple things...

1. Extension Tubes make you lose a couple of stops, so you absolutely need a ton of light to do Macro photography. This is why most Macro shots you see are really bright, and usually outdoors. Indoor shots are usually taken with Macro "Ring Flashes" to target the light directly on the subject. If you are going to take indoor macro pics you are going to need a light directly on your subject.

2. True Macro lenses are usually f/2.8 or faster. You are already at a light disadvantage using a f/4-5.6 and I presume you are probably shooting at the 200mm range so it is a 5.6. When you put on the extension tube it is even higher than 5.6. (I don't know what tube you are using so I cannot speculate the actual F-Stop you are getting.

3. Yes something like f/16 is going to give you more Depth of Field (more stuff in focus), but more than anything it is going to cut your light dramatically, and you need more light. Macro photography has a very small depth of field so depending on the size of your object and your focal length... you are going to have a real small "slice" of focus.

4. Tripod. Anything indoors is going to require a tripod unless you have an extremely bright amount of light.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Buccaneer :wave:

If you can't immediately afford a tripod, try a 'Bean-bag' to rest your camera on, it won't have the adaptability of a tripod but, by using piles of books, walls, branches, heads of small children or whatever, you can get the camera to the height of your subject.

Secondly, try putting the model in your brightest window for the light, the more light there is the faster the shutter-speed, giving less blurriness. Indoor lighting alone isn't too good as it usually adds a colour-cast to the shot, but it's OK for 'fill-in' if there's too much shadow.

Most of my close-up insect/wildlife-shots are taken outside, usually when it's sunny, or at least bright. Depending on the insect (also how close I can get and how fast it can move), I either use the Macro (or 'Super-Macro') setting or stand away and just zoom in, all the while I'm praying the bug doesn't get bored and go elsewhere. I can easily waste a dozen or more shots to get 1 half-decent pic.

If the shutter-speed is going to be slow regardless, try pressing the shutter-release just as you have either breathed in or out. Some folks hold a full breath then shoot, others hold an 'empty-breath' (just breathed out) then shoot, personally it doesn't make much difference which way round I try it, either gives me better shot than during breathing.


Oh, the propeller appears to be falling off your plane.... :laugh:


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Like said above, you need lots of light and a tripod to do macro. Like also said above, even if you have a F22 lens, your whole subject will not be in focus, this is just the nature of macro photography. Practice by taking lots of shots, and learn to use the DOF to your advantage. Plan ahead as to which parts you want to be in and out of focus and adjust your position accordingly. Luckily with a digital camera you can fire away and experiment to find the shot you like. Back with film we'd shoot and then hope for the best. But must of all, remember there is only one person you have to please, yourself!


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

sinclair_tm said:


> But must of all, remember there is only one person you have to please, yourself!


Most important comment of all!


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

@ MartyF81: Thank you sir, for the pointers. I will indeed get a tripod as soon as I can. And I'll someday get a faster lens sir, once I've saved up enough money. I'll try more outdoor shots where I get more natural light then.

@ Werebo: Oh I am wasting a lot of shots experimenting. I'll have to be more careful about my breathing technique hehe. I remember you once saying Manfrotto tripods are really good and I looked in www.flipkart.com and Manfrottos are quite a bit more pricey. There are tripods in there that cost as less as 12US$, I suppose they must be flimsy or somehow not very good. I'm still trying to read up on tripods so I can buy a not too bad one. 
And the plane is an old toy model plane which came in pieces that I had to glue up and me being butterfingered, I didnt get the propeller fixed correctly. :tongue:

@ sinclair_tm: I'm happy to learn that in macro photography the whole subject wouldnt be in focus sir, I was kind of feeling down because none of the shots I took had the 'everything sharp' look. Yes sir, I am taking test shots whenever I can and hopefully I'll improve. Oh I am happy that I have a digital camera, with a film camera I'd be wasting a lot of expensive film. I think I am a bit greedy in that I'd like to eventually be able to take pics that others like looking at too hehe.:hide:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

The cheaper tripods do tend to be of flimsy construction, usually thin metal legs that flex in the wind or cheap-quality fasteners, that often fail at the crucial time. 

Some years ago I felt really sorry for a tourist in Greenwich taking a family-photo in front of the Cutty Sark ship, he'd framed the shot of the family, set the built-in timer, pressed the button and ran to join the group - He'd just smiled for the photo when the clamp on the tripod-leg failed and suddenly started leaning over as it retracted itself. The camera ended up smashing against the ground and spread itself over several square feet :sigh:

I felt so sorry for them I ended up taking a series of family-group shots using the SD-card from his wrecked camera, the father lost his camera but the family still had their memories of the holiday.

I can't immediately remember the manufacturer, but my main tripod has lasted 25ish years and still works perfectly. It's far from being 'top of the range', but it's sturdy enough to give crisp shots in high winds, has a useful minimum height and, at maximum height too tall for me to see through the viewfinder :laugh:


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Google should help you fins some articles on tripod selection. I seem to remember reading one a month or so ago.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

One trick to add stability to a tripod is to hang weights from the center. Mine actually has a small hook for this purpose (at least that's what I use it for.) I use a 5lb weight I stole from my son's barbell set. I've seen others use a plastic bag filled with water or sand. The extra weight make it much less prone to being effected by wind or floor shake.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

In a way, that's now the rare problem with modern digital-cameras, no weighty bags of film, lenses, flash-guns, filters etc. My old 35mm kit+shoulder-bag was perfect for that, though attaching it to the tripod sometimes proved a bit fiddly :laugh:


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

@ Werebo: You're a softie, Werebo, feeling sorry for a poor tourist hehe. Thank you for the nice shots of your tripod. A tripod that lasted 25 or so years must be really good! Btw your room looks spotless. You should see my room, you'd be scared!!:devil:. I have a camera bag for my little Nikon, but it isnt heavy, only have the camera and two lenses in it. I for one am glad I dont have to carry a lot of equipment around, I'm only an amateur hehe. 

@ sinclair_tm: Yes sir, I am depending on google. Most of the results for my search seems to be ads though. Got a few articles from wikipedia, cambridge in colour etc, there seem to be a lot of options about buying tripods. I'm still reading 

@ yustr: It's such a nice, simple yet effective idea to have a tripod with a hook to hang a weight from sir. I'll see if I can get one of those but I havent seen any with a hook attachment in the sites. (Btw your son hasnt found out yet where the missing weight has gone to? :tongue: ) I think I'll get a tripod that is not too light weight.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hehehehe.... I do cuss a lot of the tourists, especially when they mindlessly meander across the road while I'm driving :grin: - The rest of the time I enjoy promoting English politeness and manners by helping them with directions, info or just chatting :laugh:

I just dug my tripod out and it's made by 'Videolink' (Now vanished, I can't find it on Google at all), min. height 64cm, max. height 1.7m (Pan-&-Tilt head). It was far from being expensive, more mid-price range. I also have a 'Slik' monopod that's superb to use min. height 50cm, max. height 155cm ('Ball-head' mount).

That room is just the kitchen, the rest of the flat is a total mess (Mrs WereBo's craft-stuff piled everywhere :laugh:


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

Sorry for not posting for some days Werebo. I myself havent talked to many tourists, just a couple of them only. One was an English man who was going nuts because the weighing machines at out railway station were showing incorrect readings. Another was a couple who were looking for wine in a supermarket. They didnt know in our state, all alcohol is a government monopoly so have to go to the gov. liquor store to get it. I directed them to the nearest liquor store hehe. 

Videolink huh? I wonder why they dont make tripods anymore. I have heard the name 'Slik'. In fact the online shop I usually buy stuff from has Slik tripods.

Mrs Werebo is artistic I see :grin:. You must have art in blood too as you take such lovely pics.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

It's likely that 'VideoLink' closed down or were bought out by another company, I can't find any info so I'm not sure :4-dontkno - Slik have been around for years, they make good gear.

Yes, Mrs WereBo is artistic, her lace-making is beautiful :wink:


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Check the used market online and second hand stores. Millions of tripods were sold during the the video camera craze in the 90's. The camera's are probably trash but tripods are pretty long lived.


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

@ Werebo: Thank you for you reply, I didnt know anything about tripod manufacturers but now that I know your opinion about Slik, I'll try to buy one of those hehe.:smile:

@ Yustr: Sadly sir, here where I live we dont have a used goods market. There are places that sell second hand books but that is all. Other than that, the only place you can get used stuff is the junk stores and stuff there are usually damaged. I'll try to see if there is any online place which has got second hand tripods.


----------

